# router table



## littletim (Dec 16, 2012)

just refinished my router table top. It has a woodpecker router lift with a Incra fence and powered by a PC 690


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a really nice top. If I had a top like that on mine I would be so constantly fearful of scratching it that I wouldn't enjoy using it.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweeeeet!
I'm jealous!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

that is the prettiest router table ive ever seen


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm with Roger, Id be afraid of scratching it, but also torn because everyday I didn't use it I'd feel bad about the amount of work that must have taken, I would end up routing scraps just because! Nice work Tim


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

That's awesome! Gave me an idea to make the Dining room into part of the woodshop. Put the router table in there.. hmm…

It's really a beautiful table. Good job man!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one nice router table..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You sure do know how to make an Incra fence look purdy!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful top! Is that homemade or part of a bowling alley?

When I was in college, and didn't have any place to store it, I was offered a bowling alley from foul line to just behind the pins. It weighed about 3000 lbs and was over 60 feet long and almost 4' wide.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

That is one awesome router table….
Nice Job….


----------



## littletim (Dec 16, 2012)

The top is made out of ash. I cut a groove on opposite sides of each 1 1/2" board and ripped some 1/4" plywood the hole length and glued it up like a biskit. Took it to a local woodshop and had them run it thru their wide belt sander. Cut out for the lift and finished her up. I have used it for oak raised panels and just about everything else and am very happy with it. I also made a workbench with the same build for the top.


----------



## littletim (Dec 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

After seein' yours, I gonna burn mine.
Great work.
Bill


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

This is really purdy! Incra deserves the best and you didn't let it down.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, no doubt about it, you certainly built a nice router table. congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## joseph000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice table.Having a router table in your woodworking shop adds a new dimension. Your skills will become noticably better if you decide to add one. It provides a stable platform to do intricate shaping, as well as precise edging.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a work of art! Don't know if I could work on that. Its beautiful and hard to go wrong with Incra!!!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome simply awesome


----------



## ChipOffTheOldBlock (Aug 22, 2013)

How was this only favorited once??? Nice work!!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful top. I would never of guessed Ash. The Incra fence and lift is also top of the heap.

And it is huge! Thanks for posting your work. It turned out really nice.


----------

